# X games



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

Moinsen!

Habt ihr heute nacht x games geguckt?
Das war ja mal richtig geil, wo ryan nyquist sein und dann auchnoch das bike von dave mirrar ge****t hat und dann nochmal ein anderes nehmen musste, ich weiss nicht genau was das für ein sprung war, irgendwie transfer 720 oder 810 oder so! (oder wars 540???, weiss net mehr genau) 
Und der run von dave mirrar war auch krass, vorallem der flipwhip   

mfg h0r57


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (25. Dezember 2004)

Hmm schada, hättest du das net vorher sagen können ^^ 

[klugscheiss/on]Aber heißt nen Backflip Thialwhip nich Flipwhip?[klugscheiss/off]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

habs nur durch zufall gesehen!   sry  

[contra-klugscheiss-ON] weiss net genau, war ziemlich spät und deshlab bin ich net ganz sicher, dachte es hiesse so![contra-klugscheiss-OFF]
aber war schon geil wie nyquist da sein bike und das von mirrair innen arsch gemacht hat 

EDIT:
hast recht, hab schon geändert!    

mfg


----------



## dirt-issue (25. Dezember 2004)

jo leutz hab des gestern auch gesehen udn war ja mal richtig derbe.
Das geilste war immer noch nen Bunny-Backflip Drop in die Schräge *kein ahnung  wie sich das nennt*, er hats sogar fasst gestanden is nur dann beim landen weggerutscht.
Das was nyquist probiert hatte war nen 720° transfer in die Spine, ist aber am coping hängengeblieben und hat seins und dem mirra sein bike geschrottet


----------



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

was ich auch geil fand, war der tailwhip und dann wallride(tailwhip to wallride?) der war echt hammer!



was heisst "coping"?


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (25. Dezember 2004)

ne coping ist der metallbeschlag oben auffer rampe.
kann man dran grinden und so scherze.
weiß einer wann die wiederholung kimmt???


----------



## kater (25. Dezember 2004)

So ein Schwachsinn. Nieder mit den X-Gaymes.


----------



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

oh nein,  evil#2       

wenn dus ******** findest dann musste doch nix dazu sagen!     

mfg h0r57


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (25. Dezember 2004)

Kater Evil 2 ? ^^ ESPN zieht da halt comerz kacke auf


----------



## Flatpro (25. Dezember 2004)

x-gfames sind schwul, udn die nennen dat soigar noch street^^ find ma sowat in ner ganz normalen stadt^^


----------



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

ich find xgames krass und dienen dem allgemeinwohl   
nee, ma ohne scheiss, ich bin mir sicher, wenns die nicht im fernsehn gäbe, würden viel weniger leute den sport betreiben, weil kaum einer wirklich wüsste, was man da macht.
xgames führen den sport sozusagen auch an uns ran und das ist doch gut!
Ich meine, wer würde motox-freestyle kennen wenns net die xgames gäbe???  

Und es sieht einfach krass aus, und das ist das wichtigste! die xgames beschränken sich ja auch nicht nur auf bmx, da gibts ja alles!   

@ flatpro:
also bei uns inna stadt stehen überall ramps und halfpipes     

mfg h0r57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (25. Dezember 2004)

ist doch besser wenn weniger leute den "sport" betreiben, als wenn das ganze zum massenkack verkommt.


----------



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

Seh ich nicht so!
Da wäre ja alles anders!
Das Angebot wäre der Nachfrage entsprechend viiiiiel kleiner und somit wäre das natürlich auch für die wirtschaft ein großes defizit!
Und durch das geringere angebot hättest DU weniger Auswahlmöglichkeiten!
Und ausserdem ist die toleranz dir als "extremsportler" gegenüber viel größer, da dieser bereich langsam aber sicher immer mehr anklagn in der gesellschaft findet!
Stell dir mal vor wie das vor 20 jahren war...   wenn da einer inna city rumgesrungen wäre auf bänken usw...    

naja... solong.
Is meine meinung dazu....


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (25. Dezember 2004)

@Flatpro 
gibt ja auch mittlerweile den Begriff real street ^^"

@h0r57
ESPN macht es nur wegen Kohle, der rest is egal, die bedingungen für die Fahrer sollen auch das letzte sein. Jedenfalls war es da vor paar Jahren..
Freestylemotorcross kannte ich auch schon bevor ich das erste mal was von den X-Games gesehen hab, EURO-Sport is nen guter Sender. Ob der Sport akzeptiert wird oder nich is mir so ziemlich egal, bin nich aufs Skateparks angewiesen. Finde auch nich das sie das Verständnis stärken, weil das guckt doch nur die Jugend ? Und weil was bei den X-Games is, isses cool ja ? 
Und Tony Hawk is der beste Skater.

Ich finde du bewertest die X-Games  zu hoch, ich glaub die Szene egal welcher Sport kann gut auf die X-Games verzichten. Bei den X-Games gewonnen zu haben heißt ja auch nich viel, wer fährt denn da schon ?


----------



## Domas (25. Dezember 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil was bei den X-Games is, isses cool ja ?
> Und Tony Hawk is der beste Skater.



Nie behauptet!  
Und ja, Tony Hawk ist EINER DER BESTEN skater der welt!



			
				Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den X-Games gewonnen zu haben heißt ja auch nich viel, wer fährt denn da schon ?



Naja, die weltelite?!


----------



## sandstein (26. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Schwachsinn. Nieder mit den X-Gaymes.






hee kater, was gegen schwule?
probiers doch mal mit schuhcreme um deinem idol noch näher zu kommen...  


xgames rocken


----------



## Vitali (26. Dezember 2004)

X-Games sind echt der letzte scheissdreck, aber war mir schon klar das die coolen trendy mtbker das super geil und extreme finden. verpisst euch doch, ihr habt keine ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (26. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> die coolen trendy mtbker



danke, weiss ich doch    

Wie kann man sich nur immer so in sachen reinsteigern, das ist mir echt ein rätsel.
ps: verpiss dich doch selber, wenn du nix vernünftiges zu sagen hast dann sei doch einfach ruhig!


   

mann mann mann!!!


----------



## RISE (26. Dezember 2004)

Alles Zirkus, außer Crisman!


----------



## Vitali (26. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> danke, weiss ich doch
> 
> Wie kann man sich nur immer so in sachen reinsteigern, das ist mir echt ein rätsel.
> ps: verpiss dich doch selber, wenn du nix vernünftiges zu sagen hast dann sei doch einfach ruhig!
> ...



geh doch zu mama


----------



## Domas (26. Dezember 2004)

wie mein 11 jähriger bruder.
Da fehlen einfach die argumente   


aber lassen wir das!
Wir sind ja nicht im kindergarten!

Also gehen wir wieder ontopic!
 

Es ist doch weihnachten, lasst uns doch alle friedlich miteinander leben


----------



## kater (26. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, aber wenn ein TV-Imperium Contest veranstaltet, dann kann da nichts sinnvolles dabei rauskommen. Schon nur die Tatsache, dass sie Mikrophone in den Coppings einbauen und jeder Fahrer auch _in_ seinen Runs warten muss, weil gerade Werbung über den Flimmerkasten läuft, sollte jedem ernsthaften Fahrer, der weiss, warum er fährt, klarmachen, dass man solche "Veranstaltungen" tunlichst boykottiert. Da wird unser Sport gnadenlos ausgeschlachtet. Man sieht sich ja nur schon die Fahrerliste an: Dave Mirra, Ryan Nyquist... Einfach lächerliche Marketingsoldaten. Wer mehr über die sinnlose Veranstaltungen von den X-Games wissen möchte, sollte das betreffende Kapitel aus Mat Hoffmans Biographie "Die Fahrt meines Lebens" lesen.

Und Leute, die hier das Gefühl haben, so eine Sendung auch noch unterstützen zu müssen und dafür andere Leute, die gegen sie sind, persönlich anzugreifen, passen genau in die Zielgruppe der X-Games.


----------



## ewoq (26. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wenn ein TV-Imperium Contest veranstaltet, dann kann da nichts sinnvolles dabei rauskommen. Schon nur die Tatsache, dass sie Mikrophone in den Coppings einbauen und jeder Fahrer auch _in_ seinen Runs warten muss, weil gerade Werbung über den Flimmerkasten läuft, sollte jedem ernsthaften Fahrer, der weiss, warum er fährt, klarmachen, dass man solche "Veranstaltungen" tunlichst boykottiert. Da wird unser Sport gnadenlos ausgeschlachtet. Man sieht sich ja nur schon die Fahrerliste an: Dave Mirra, Ryan Nyquist... Einfach lächerliche Marketingsoldaten. Wer mehr über die sinnlose Veranstaltungen von den X-Games wissen möchte, sollte das betreffende Kapitel aus Mat Hoffmans Biographie "Die Fahrt meines Lebens" lesen.
> 
> Und Leute, die hier das Gefühl haben, so eine Sendung auch noch unterstützen zu müssen und dafür andere Leute, die gegen sie sind, persönlich anzugreifen, passen genau in die Zielgruppe der X-Games.



kater hat wie so oft recht.


----------



## kater (26. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die weltelite?!



Schwachsinn. Dort fahren Hampelmänner, die sich für das Fernsehen verkaufen. Deine Wortwahl zeugt davon, dass du nicht so genau verstanden hast, worum es beim BMX Fahren geht. Es gibt keine Weltelite. Natürlich gibt es Contest und die Worlds, aber das läuft ein wenig anders ab, als beim Fussball... Und die Worlds besuche ich auch nicht wegen den "Pros" weil ich sie unbedingt live sehen will, sondern weil ich in Köln jedesmal eine gute Zeit hatte, man sehr gut Strasse fahren kann und die Stimmung bis dato immer stimmte. Aber auch die Worlds sind mittlerweilen genau für Leute wie dich konzipiert. Hauptsache es ist "cool" und "krass"...


----------



## RISE (26. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> dass man solche "Veranstaltungen" tunlichst boykottiert. .



Eben wie Crisman, der nicht an den X-Games teilnahm, um seiner Tante beim Eisverkaufen zu helfen. Solche grundsätze braucht die Welt.


----------



## kater (26. Dezember 2004)

Ist doch völlig egal, wer bei den X-Games mitfährt. Fakt ist, dass sie sich verkaufen wie Huren.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn. Dort fahren Hampelmänner, die sich für das Fernsehen verkaufen. Deine Wortwahl zeugt davon, dass du nicht so genau verstanden hast, worum es beim BMX Fahren geht. Es gibt keine Weltelite. Natürlich gibt es Contest und die Worlds, aber das läuft ein wenig anders ab, als beim Fussball... Und die Worlds besuche ich auch nicht wegen den "Pros" weil ich sie unbedingt live sehen will, sondern weil ich in Köln jedesmal eine gute Zeit hatte, man sehr gut Strasse fahren kann und die Stimmung bis dato immer stimmte. Aber auch die Worlds sind mittlerweilen genau für Leute wie dich konzipiert. Hauptsache es ist "cool" und "krass"...



Hm bisher hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht und mich auf X-Games gefreut aber sicher hast du Recht. Dann hab ich neben Dr Oetker und Nestle noch was zum Boikottieren  

Auch wenn einige DDDler sagen dass es Quatsch ist sowas wie ne BMX Mentalität gibt es wirklich. Zur Szene selber hab ich ja keinen Kontakt aber allein schon wenn man ein Teil bei gs im Netz kauft und eine Einladung zur Party von Parano drin ist dann fällt einem auf wie konkurenzlastig und konsumorientiert die anderen Sportarten schon geworden sind.  

h0r57 wenn ich dich schon höre mit 

"Das Angebot wäre der Nachfrage entsprechend viiiiiel kleiner und somit wäre das natürlich auch für die wirtschaft ein großes defizit!"

Begreifst du gar nicht warum X-Games so schlecht sind? Junge das ist die Weltmeisterschaft der Funsportarten? Warum sollten also Funsportarten keine Weltmeisterschaft haben? Weil die Fahrer vielleicht die Schnauze voll haben vom Konsumterror und Wettbewerb? Wel man vielleicht einfach nur fahren will? Und dann meint ein Sponsor einfach im Namen der ganzen Funsportler, die dem Namen nach größtenteils ihren Sport allein aus Spaß ausüben, eine "Weltmeisterschaft" ins Leben zu rufen? 

Ich bin froh dass das Ganze bei den BMXern noch nicht so weit vortgeschritten ist wie bei den DDDlern. Und dass es sogar beim MTB mit der SS WM eine Gegenbewegung gibt. 

 für Kater und alle BMXer die drauf *******n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandstein (26. Dezember 2004)

also, xgames hin oder her, entweder kontests im gesamten angreifen oder es lassen, sich aber zu denken die worlds wären vom prinzip her, der mehr zu akzeptierendere contest, ist doch dann auch bullshit. es geht immer um die kohlen, egal um wieviele. 
ich finde xgames den hammer, nirgends werden die limits so gepusht wie dort und sich zu denken das mirra und nyquist die medienjunks wären und alles falsch machen ist doch echt lächerlich kater.
die animalischen fahren ja auch contests...


----------



## kater (26. Dezember 2004)

Contest ist eben nicht Contest. Schau dir mal den Backyard Jam an oder FBM Ghetto Comp. Dort geht es eben nicht um Kohle, sondern um Spass. Und an die Worlds (hättest du genau gelesen, müsste ich mich nicht nochmals erklären) gehe ich, weil ich dort Leute treffe, die von weit her kommen und ich sonst nicht sehen würde. Ich gehe dort Strasse fahren und feiern, nicht den Contest begutachten... Und die Limits werden garantiert nicht an den X-Games gepusht. Ferner sind mir nicht viele Fahrer des Animals Teams bekannt, die an Contests mitfahren, das spielt hier aber auch gar keine Rolle. Du vergleichst doch nicht ernsthaft Ralph Sinisis Animal Team und Philosophie mit den X-Games? Wenn ja, hast du eh schon verloren und nicht begriffen, um was es geht.


----------



## Domas (26. Dezember 2004)

"also, xgames hin oder her, entweder kontests im gesamten angreifen oder es lassen, sich aber zu denken die worlds wären vom prinzip her, der mehr zu akzeptierendere contest, ist doch dann auch bullshit. es geht immer um die kohlen, egal um wieviele. 
ich finde xgames den hammer, nirgends werden die limits so gepusht wie dort und sich zu denken das mirra und nyquist die medienjunks wären und alles falsch machen ist doch echt lächerlich kater.
die animalischen fahren ja auch contests..."
 

Sagtmal, was ist denn mit euch los?
Wann zum teufel hab ich jemanden von euch persönlich angegriffen?(abgesehen von vitali, der mich vorher angegriffen hat)
Warum steigert ihr euch da so verdammt rein???
Ich sage ich finde es gut! Ihr findet es nicht gut.
Da habt ihr verdammtnochmal nicht so abzugehen. Es ist teilweise echt unglaublich was hier los ist.
Ich hab hier nur die xgames angesprochen und schon müssen ein paar leute kommen und wieder sagen wie behindert wir sind weil wir das gucken!!! 
Vllt. guckt ihr auch was was ich nicht gucke, das ist mir doch *******egal! 
Also redet wie normale menschen, ihr müsst hier doch nicht wegen solchen banaltäten wieder ausflippen! Und ausserdem legt ihr mir/uns hier wieder sachen in den mund!  "die das cool und krass finden.."

ALSO BITTE, KOMMEN WIR DOCH WIEDER ZUM THEMA ZURÜCK UND LASSEN DAS!
ICH ENTSCHULDIGE MICH HIERMIT GERNE BEI ALLEN, DIE SICH VON MIR DURCH MEINE KOMMENTARE BELEIDIGT/ANGEGRIFFEN FÜHLEN!!

UND JETZT SCHLUSSSS!!!     

peace !


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (26. Dezember 2004)

Wieso ausflippen, der einzige der hier rum schreit und tausend smilys setzt bist du. Ich wollte dir gegenüber auch nur meinen Standpunkt vertreten.
Und Sandstein warum alle Contest angreifen ? da gibt es doch ner riesen Unterschied ? Ob man bei sowas großen mitmacht oder nach Aurich zu ner Jam zufahren, es geht nicht immer nur um Geld. Sondern Leute zutreffen, von anderen lernen und einfach zu gucken wer was kann. Fahren, Spass haben und Bier trinken  Glaub auch das es bei anderen extrem Sportarten auch so is, glaube auch nicht das ein groß Teil der Szene son kack will.
Wenn ich Kohle und Rum will spiel ich Golf oder Tennis..


----------



## Domas (26. Dezember 2004)

aber wo ist der unterschied zwischen bikevideos(NWD, Kranked, JIB usw...)
und z.B. auch Rampage zu xgames? Ist doch alles komerz, und trotzdem gucken es hunderte hier im forum...  

"Wenn ich Kohle und Rum will spiel ich Golf oder Tennis.."
Puh,... gottseidank spiele ich Tennis


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (26. Dezember 2004)

Und wenn es hunderte hier gucken, is mir doch egal. Das macht es doch nicht besser, und Videos mit Contests zu vergleicehn is bullshit.

Wobei ich sagen würde das Red Bull schon was für die extrem Sportarten gemacht hat. Auch wenns da um Kohle geht, jedenfalls mehr als die X-Games.


----------



## zipfelklatscher (26. Dezember 2004)

der geilste sprung hat einer, fragt mich nicht wie der heisst, an den LG-games gezeigt. einen BIKEFLIP!!!! sowas wie ein kickflip mit beim skateboarden, nur hat der dann das bmx unter sich gedreht. mein kiefer ist etwa eine woche lang offengestanden...


----------



## Domas (26. Dezember 2004)

ja, kenn ich, gibts glaub ich nen thread mit video hier irgendwo, werd mal suchen...

hier:

http://www.gravitygames.com/nw/article/view/403/?tf=gg_videoplayer.tpl#

richtig hammer!

bei gravitygames.com gibts auch noch andere krasse vidz!


----------



## kater (26. Dezember 2004)

Er wird das nie verstehen... Gravity Games ist genau derselbe Scheiss. Und was ein Teamvideo mit Komerz zu tun haben soll, weiss ich auch nicht. Natürlich will das Team/Firma Geld damit verdienen. Aber wenn du dir Filme kaufst, die von rider-owned companies kommen, dann investierst du in die eigenen Leute und nicht in irgend eine Holding Gesellschaft mit tausenden von Aktionären. So ganz den Durchblick hast du nicht und überhaupt, was haben hier die lächerlichen MTB-Videos zu suchen, welche du genannt hast?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (27. Dezember 2004)

-nagut, nagut.
Ich gebe mich geschlagen, ich hab keine Lust mehr!
Aber das ändert nix daran, dass ich es gut finde und es weiterhin gerne gucken werde!     

-Du kannst den mtb-videos einiges vorwerfen, aber nicht dass sie LÄCHERLICH sind!!!      

"Er wird das nie verstehen... Gravity Games ist genau derselbe Scheiss."

-Dieses video, habe ich vorhin gepostet, weil mein vorredner jenes angesprochen hatte...  

Friede sei mit uns allen(und vorallem hier )


----------



## evil_rider (27. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> -nagut, nagut.
> Ich gebe mich geschlagen, ich hab keine Lust mehr!
> Aber das ändert nix daran, dass ich es gut finde und es weiterhin gerne gucken werde!
> 
> ...



das meiste in den MTB vids IST lächerlich.


----------



## Domas (27. Dezember 2004)

ah, nää.
wat denn?


----------



## sandstein (27. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Contest ist eben nicht Contest. Schau dir mal den Backyard Jam an oder FBM Ghetto Comp. Dort geht es eben nicht um Kohle, sondern um Spass. Und an die Worlds (hättest du genau gelesen, müsste ich mich nicht nochmals erklären) gehe ich, weil ich dort Leute treffe, die von weit her kommen und ich sonst nicht sehen würde. Ich gehe dort Strasse fahren und feiern, nicht den Contest begutachten... Und die Limits werden garantiert nicht an den X-Games gepusht. Ferner sind mir nicht viele Fahrer des Animals Teams bekannt, die an Contests mitfahren, das spielt hier aber auch gar keine Rolle. Du vergleichst doch nicht ernsthaft Ralph Sinisis Animal Team und Philosophie mit den X-Games? Wenn ja, hast du eh schon verloren und nicht begriffen, um was es geht.






alles klar, wann habe ich denn bitte die philosophie des animal teams mit den x games verglichen??? lesen und verstehen! 
jams sind mal ne ganz andere geschichte, das fbm ding auf jeden fall auch. hätten die amis nicht den ganzen medienhype würde es da nicht mal halb so viele betonparks geben.
erzähl mir bitte nicht das die jungs nen flairwhip mal eben während ner entspannten backyardsession aus der hosentasche ziehen...


----------



## evil_rider (27. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, nää.
> wat denn?




ähhmmm.... das war ne scherzfrage ?

guck dir props / soul an dann weißt du wovon ich spreche.


----------



## ewoq (27. Dezember 2004)

props is öde.

sogut wie alle mtb filme aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (27. Dezember 2004)

sandstein schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, wann habe ich denn bitte die philosophie des animal teams mit den x games verglichen??? lesen und verstehen!



Du meintest, dass auch die animalischen Fahrer an Contests mitfahren. Das stimmt teilweise, jedoch fahren sie nur Contests mit, welche die Fahrer eben nicht ausschlachten:

- Animal Jam (Brooklyn Banks, NY)
- Backyardjam (Derby, Hastings)
- FBM Ghetto Comp (NY)



> jams sind mal ne ganz andere geschichte, das fbm ding auf jeden fall auch. hätten die amis nicht den ganzen medienhype würde es da nicht mal halb so viele betonparks geben.



90% aller Betonparks stammen aus den 70er Jahren, als BMX wirklich Trend war. Heute werden selbst in den Staaten eigentlich recht wenig Betonparks gebaut. Was unterscheidet denn einen Contest von einem Jam? Da verschwimmen die Grenzen schon sehr stark.



> erzähl mir bitte nicht das die jungs nen flairwhip mal eben während ner entspannten backyardsession aus der hosentasche ziehen...



Warum nicht? Es werden tagtäglich harte Tricks auf Strasse, Dirt, Park, Flatland gemacht, nur weiss es niemand, weil kein Kamerateam dabei ist. Meinst du, dass jeder Fahrer, wenn er nicht auf einem Contest fährt, nur Bunnyhops macht? Ich bitte dich.


----------



## Domas (27. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ähhmmm.... das war ne scherzfrage ?
> 
> guck dir props / soul an dann weißt du wovon ich spreche.



hab ich noch nit gesehen, aber schon genug andere, und die waren alles andere als lächerlich!


----------



## sandstein (28. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Du meintest, dass auch die animalischen Fahrer an Contests mitfahren. Das stimmt teilweise, jedoch fahren sie nur Contests mit, welche die Fahrer eben nicht ausschlachten:
> 
> - Animal Jam (Brooklyn Banks, NY)
> - Backyardjam (Derby, Hastings)
> ...





ruhig blut. das die ganzen betonparks aus den 70ern stammen kann ich mir schwerstens vorstellen, die wären dann ja schon gut 30 jahre alt...

ein jam ist für mich gemeinschaftliches rollern ohne kohlen.
und in wie weit geht es dann bitte klar an contests mitzumachen? alles über 100$ ist verhurt und verkauft? oder geht das doch erst ab 120$ los???

was ist denn mit dem tinez, ist der nicht auch lg mitgefahren?
wenn er sich für x qualifiziert hätte wäre er da auch dabei gewesen, keine frage.

egal, ich mag die xgames du nicht, hör wenigstens auf sie gay zu nennen, denn schwule haben damit mal gar nichts am hut

t


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Dezember 2004)

In diesem Thread sieht man sehr schön, welche Leute den tieferen Sinn des BMX fahrens verstanden haben und, vor allem, ihn leben!!
Fairerweise muss man hinzufügen, dass jedermann das Recht hat, seinen individuellen Sinn eines, ich sag mal, Sports, selbst zu definieren. Und die persönlichen Gründe und die Motivation, eine Sache wie das BMX fahren ernsthaft zu betreiben, sind natürlich verschiedener Natur. 
Einer versucht, bei Wettkämpfen vorne mitzufahren und legt evt. sogar Wert auf kommerzielle Vermarktungsveranstaltungen wie die XGames, ein anderer wieder macht BMX zu einer Lebenseinstellung, er sieht die Welt mit den Augen eines Streetfahrers und hat einfach eine gute Zeit auf dem Radl, egal, was andere zu seinem Style meinen, sagen zu müssen.  
Die Grenzen sind fließend. Im Leben trifft man immer wieder Menschen, die alles zu einem Wettkampf hochstilisieren wollen, nur diese Leute stressen sich selbst und nehmen sich die Chance, ein echtes Feeling beim Fahren zu erleben. 
Wie auch immer, ich halte wenig von den Xgames, und, wie man auch schon gehört hat, die Worlds in Köln nehmen ja immer mehr den Charakter der XGames an, jammerschade!!
Die Industrie fördert den Sport, aber sie beutet die Fahrer aus, die sich zur Hure der Industrie machen. Und: BMX bleibt für die Sportindustrie auch nur solange interessant, wie BMX Profit abwirft. Dann lässt man BMX fallen wie eine heiße Kartoffel. 
Ich hoffe, das passiert schnell, weil dann bleiben nur diejenigen übrig, die BMX wirklich leben, in der BMX-Insustrie (rider-owned), als auch bei den Fahrern...   

Und, @Kater, paß mal ein wenig mit deinen MTB-feindlichen Äußerungen auf. Ich geb Dir ja recht, auch ich kann posige Dirt/Street/was-auch-immer MTB Fahrer in Skateparks nicht ab. 
Aber es gibt auch Leute, die leben MTB so, wie Du BMX lebst. Ich lebe beides: *BMX auf der Straße*, *MTB im Wald*, eben alles dort, wo es hingehört. Und zieh Dir mal, entgegen aller Vorurteile, THE COLLECTIVE rein, dass is ein hübsches 16mm MTB Filmchen, dass die Freude am Fahren und am Leben rüberbringt. Nur ein kleiner Tip am Rand...


----------



## kater (28. Dezember 2004)

sandstein schrieb:
			
		

> ruhig blut. das die ganzen betonparks aus den 70ern stammen kann ich mir schwerstens vorstellen, die wären dann ja schon gut 30 jahre alt...



Und das sind sie auch, du darfst mir ruhig was glauben. Wenn ein Betonpark gut gebaut wurde, hält er weitaus 30 Jahre ohne grosse Schäden aus. In den 80er wurden so gut wie keine Parks mehr gebaut, da war tote Hose in Sachen BMX. Niemand wollte mehr investieren, die meisten Shops und Hersteller machten dicht.



> ein jam ist für mich gemeinschaftliches rollern ohne kohlen.
> und in wie weit geht es dann bitte klar an contests mitzumachen? alles über 100$ ist verhurt und verkauft? oder geht das doch erst ab 120$ los???



Es geht nicht um Contest/Jam an sich, sondern um die X-Games.



> was ist denn mit dem tinez, ist der nicht auch lg mitgefahren?
> wenn er sich für x qualifiziert hätte wäre er da auch dabei gewesen, keine frage.



Cory Martinez (falls du diesen Herrn meinst) ist in der Tat beim LG mitgefahren. Ob er wirklich an die X-Games wäre, weiss wahrscheinlich nicht mal er selbst. Was spielt das in dieser Diskussion für eine Rolle? Es ist völlig egal, welcher Am oder Pro an welchem Contest mitfährt. Es geht darum, dass man die X-Games nicht noch unterstützen sollte, weil sie für uns, die Fahrer, nicht gut sind.



> egal, ich mag die xgames du nicht, hör wenigstens auf sie gay zu nennen, denn schwule haben damit mal gar nichts am hut



Das musste ja kommen.


----------



## kater (28. Dezember 2004)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Und, @Kater, paß mal ein wenig mit deinen MTB-feindlichen Äußerungen auf. Ich geb Dir ja recht, auch ich kann posige Dirt/Street/was-auch-immer MTB Fahrer in Skateparks nicht ab.



Es geht mir ja nicht mal um das, ich kenne viele MTB-Fahrer, die was drauf haben. Ich selbst komme ja aus dieser Fraktion. Aber es gibt mir heute einfach zuviele Leute, die auf dem MTB das BMX kopieren und sowas sieht meiner Meinung nach ******** aus und ist irgendwie auch sinnlos. Wenn man BMX fahren möchte, dann kauft man sich ein BMX. Wenn man MTB fahren möchte, halt ein MTB. Ich kann auch posige BMX-Fahrer nicht abhaben, soll heissen, ich bin überhaupt nicht generell gegen die 26"-Leute. Aber sie sollen ihren eigenen Stil fahren und nicht uns kopieren. Aber das wäre ein neues Thema wert.



> Aber es gibt auch Leute, die leben MTB so, wie Du BMX lebst. Ich lebe beides: *BMX auf der Straße*, *MTB im Wald*, eben alles dort, wo es hingehört.



Meine Rede.



> Und zieh Dir mal, entgegen aller Vorurteile, THE COLLECTIVE rein, dass is ein hübsches 16mm MTB Filmchen, dass die Freude am Fahren und am Leben rüberbringt. Nur ein kleiner Tip am Rand...



Werde ich mir anschauen, wenn ich dazu komme! Wobei ich Freeridefilme eher monoton finde (auch bei Snowboardfilmen). Ich brauche Strassenaktion...


----------



## Domas (28. Dezember 2004)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> ernsthaft zu betreiben, sind natürlich verschiedener Natur. Einer versucht, bei Wettkämpfen vorne mitzufahren und legt evt. sogar Wert auf kommerzielle Vermarktungsveranstaltungen wie die XGames, ein anderer wieder macht BMX zu einer Lebenseinstellung, er sieht die Welt mit den Augen eines Streetfahrers und hat einfach eine gute Zeit auf dem Radl, egal, was andere zu seinem Style meinen, sagen zu müssen.



-ich hab ne idee... man macht einfach beides und verbindet somit das angenehme mit dem nützlichen.  



			
				kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man BMX fahren möchte, dann kauft man sich ein BMX. Wenn man MTB fahren möchte, halt ein MTB. Ich kann auch posige BMX-Fahrer nicht abhaben, soll heissen, ich bin überhaupt nicht generell gegen die 26"-Leute. Aber sie sollen ihren eigenen Stil fahren und nicht uns kopieren. Aber das wäre ein neues Thema wert.



-hab noch ne idee...    man mag beide arten des bikens gern und verbindet sie, indem man ein bike hat, welchens beiden seiten gerecht wird und hat somit doppelt spaß!!!
-"ihren eigenen Stil fahren und nicht uns kopieren" --- wenn ich das schon höre ey, ich kriegs kotzen!!!
Ihr mit euren pegs kopiert doch auch die skater, das kann ich genauso sagen!


----------



## RISE (28. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> -"ihren eigenen Stil fahren und nicht uns kopieren" --- wenn ich das schon höre ey, ich kriegs kotzen!!!
> Ihr mit euren pegs kopiert doch auch die skater, das kann ich genauso sagen!



Was hat ein Skateboard bis aufs grinden großartig mit einem BMX gemeinsam?

Die Street und Dirt MTBs sind hingegen sehr BMX orientiert aufgebaut:

Stahlrahmen, 24", dünne Reifen, eine Bremse,BMX Kurbeln, BMX Vorbau, Stahllenker der optisch auch vom BMX übernommen wurde, Singlespeed mit BMX Kette und am besten noch BMX Pedalen.

Kater hat recht mit dem eigenen Style:
ich würde ein Bike allroundtauglicher aufbauen (2 Bremsen, 26",Schaltung), damit man damit auch in den im gelände gut fahren kann.


----------



## Domas (28. Dezember 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Street und Dirt MTBs sind hingegen sehr BMX orientiert aufgebaut:
> 
> Stahlrahmen, 24", dünne Reifen, eine Bremse,BMX Kurbeln, BMX Vorbau, Stahllenker der optisch auch vom BMX übernommen wurde, Singlespeed mit BMX Kette und am besten noch BMX Pedalen.



ich verstehe nicht genau, worauf du hier bezug nimmst?!



			
				RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Kater hat recht mit dem eigenen Style:
> ich würde ein Bike allroundtauglicher aufbauen (2 Bremsen, 26",Schaltung), damit man damit auch in den im gelände gut fahren kann.



wie ich bereits sagte, von beidem etwas, so kann man beides relativ gut ausüben...


----------



## sandstein (28. Dezember 2004)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grenzen sind fließend. Im Leben trifft man immer wieder Menschen, die alles zu einem Wettkampf hochstilisieren wollen, nur diese Leute stressen sich selbst und nehmen sich die Chance, ein echtes Feeling beim Fahren zu erleben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Dezember 2004)

> junge junge, du kennst mich doch keinen strich, unterstell mir also bitte nicht ich würde das leben zu einem wettkampf hochstilisieren und den ganzen andern schwachsinn...



1. Ich habe niemanden direkt angesprochen
2. Meine Antwort sollte implizieren: JEDER soll SEIN Ding machen, wenn das nicht klar genug war, hier die Bestätigung
3. Ich habe nicht behauptet, Dich zu kennen
4. Es lohnt, die Posts genau durchzulesen und dann zu überdenken, ob man den Sinn des Posts erfasst hat.
 

Guts Nächtle allerseits...


----------



## kater (29. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> -hab noch ne idee...    man mag beide arten des bikens gern und verbindet sie, indem man ein bike hat, welchens beiden seiten gerecht wird und hat somit doppelt spaß!!!



Ein Zwitter ist immer nur ein Kompromiss und wird keiner Seite gerecht.



> -"ihren eigenen Stil fahren und nicht uns kopieren" --- wenn ich das schon höre ey, ich kriegs kotzen!!!
> Ihr mit euren pegs kopiert doch auch die skater, das kann ich genauso sagen!



Es wäre an der Zeit, dass du mal deine Klappe hälst. In der ganzen Diskussion hier warst du immer derjenige mit dem wenigsten Output. Langsam denke ich, dass du einfach noch ein wenig zu jung bist, um die Sache zu verstehen.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre an der Zeit, dass du mal deine Klappe hälst. In der ganzen Diskussion hier warst du immer derjenige mit dem wenigsten Output. Langsam denke ich, dass du einfach noch ein wenig zu jung bist, um die Sache zu verstehen.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nich wirklich, dass es so viel mit dem alter zu tun hat.
Eigentlich fast garnix.Ich persönlich finde die x-games auch total bedeppert, vor  en paare jahren waren se noch ganz ok, da allerdings nur die dirtsparte,
da wurden noch nich so die dickenb tricks abgezogen, da reichte et noch nen normalen tailwhip zu machen  , man hatte einfach noch nich so wirklich das gefühl, dass die jungs sich batteln bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Im ganzen Contestfahren sehe ich auch nicht wirklich so den Sinn, außer bei den "Contests" wo man hingeht um einfach nur kumpels zu treffen und wos nich um gewinnen und verlieren geht, einfach nur darum ne gute zeit miteinander zu haben.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin gehe ich auß 2 Gründen fast jeden Tag biken, der erste und wichtigste ist einfach mich mit m,einen Freunden zu treffen, zu quatschen und spass zu haben, dann kommt erst dieses wunderbare gefühl des pushens, wenn man etwas neues/großes, whatever geschafft hat.
Das allerletzte was ich brauche ist mich bestätigen zu müssen, indem ich jeden contest mitfahre, den ich in die finger bekomme


----------



## Domas (29. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Zwitter ist immer nur ein Kompromiss und wird keiner Seite gerecht.



Wenn es menschliche Zwitter gäbe hätten sie einen schwanz und titten, das heisst sie könnten kinder zeugen _und_ stillen     




			
				kater schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre an der Zeit, dass du mal deine Klappe hälst. In der ganzen Diskussion hier warst du immer derjenige mit dem wenigsten Output. Langsam denke ich, dass du einfach noch ein wenig zu jung bist, um die Sache zu verstehen.



Ach, komm.... ich halte mich extra kurz und wenigsagend, damit die diskussion fortlebt!
Ausserdem haben eure aussagen genausowenig halt!


----------



## evil_rider (29. Dezember 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat ein Skateboard bis aufs grinden großartig mit einem BMX gemeinsam?
> 
> Die Street und Dirt MTBs sind hingegen sehr BMX orientiert aufgebaut:
> 
> ...




und ich böser mensch war einer der dies als erstes hatten(naja, eher der erste, zumindest in D).   

ich habe die grenze mit meinem 24" cruiser sehr gut verschwimmen lassen, das einzige was am ende noch vom MTB war war die laufradgröße, ansonsten war dadrann nurnoch BMX und Cruiser stuff(inkl. der bremse).

jaja, bin halt ein schlechter mensch, aber dadurch das mein großes rad immer mehr zum BMX mutierte fahre ich nun nach 6 jahren nurnoch BMX(20"), die "großen" zeiten sind vorbei und werden auchnetmehr wiederkommen.

p.s. mein großes war kein zwitter, nur halt nen großes BMX....
damit wurde das gemacht was man auch mitm BMX macht, dirt, park, street gefahren, nicht mehr aber auchnet weniger.


----------



## RISE (29. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und ich böser mensch war einer der dies als erstes hatten(naja, eher der erste, zumindest in D).
> 
> ich habe die grenze mit meinem 24" cruiser sehr gut verschwimmen lassen, das einzige was am ende noch vom MTB war war die laufradgröße, ansonsten war dadrann nurnoch BMX und Cruiser stuff(inkl. der bremse).
> 
> ...



Was hast Du damit nur angerichtet...


----------



## Domas (29. Dezember 2004)

@ freesoul:
so inetwa meinte ich das mit dem "kopromiss-bike"!
Und so eins wie du beschreibst werde ich mir auch zulegen!

ach ja... wer den herrn Herden mit seinem bike mal in aktion sehen will kann sich ja einfach sein video angucken! ist ziemlich gut!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. Dezember 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde hast du Recht.
> Ich handhabe das folgendermaßen: Ich fahre ein Street-Hardtail aus Stahl, mit BMX-Kurbeln, Stahllenker, Motos, einer Bremse hinten...alles in allem ein super-spaßgerät für die Straße.
> Da ich jedoch im sommer 50/50 unterwegs bin, ziehe ich High Rollers drauf, montiere vorne die 200er Grimeca 12 und fahre in den Bikepark. Weil ich gottseidank auf double tracks und -entgegen dem "kleine-scheibe"- und "Weniger-FW ist mehr"-gruppenzwang- einer großen Hayes hinten vertraue, lässt sich das Ding ebenfalls wunderbar den DH oder die North Shore Trails runterfetzen.
> Dank der geringen Modifikationen finde ich einen solchen Kompromiss durchaus annehmbar
> ...



Hoffentlich macht das nciht die Runde sonst hängen hier nur noch DDDler rum weil sie von den ständigen "ich bin 15 und will ein Bänder Benshee mit Monster T" Threads die Nase voll haben.

Zum Thema:

Ich dachte es ist Bestandteil des BMX Spirits dass man jeden akzeptiert egal womit er fährt und wie gut erfährt so lange er sich vernünftig benimmt und nicht arrogant oder poserhaft wird. Wobei damit doch sowohl der Preis des Rades als auch die Modifkation des Rades keine Rolle spielen. Es gibt schließlich auch Streetfahrer die noch nie mit einem BMX gefahren sind oder echte BMXer gesehen haben und trotzdem solch eine Lebenseinstellung haben. Das gleiche gilt genauso für Boarder und Surfer und und und. Es gibt schließlich auch Disziplinen die sich aus den unsprünglichen Funddisziplinen entwickelt haben wie Kitesurfen und man kann den Leuten doch nicht unterstellen dass keiner von ihnen die Lebenseinstellung eines traditionellen Surfers hat. Dass Street eine echte Modedisziplin ist will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten ebenso wenig dass man auf dem BMX besser Tricks machen, grinden usw. kann aber letzlich gibt es doch trotzdem so dass es Leute gibt die einfach mit nem BMX nciht klarkommen aber auf das Fahren nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Dezember 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> ich probiers so gut wie möglich
> 
> achja, mal so GANZ offtopic...ich bin vorher die übersetzung 38/14 gefahrn, halt um auch noch einigermaßen speed draufzukriegen...fahr jetzt vorn 39 und bis jetzt hinten 18t, ist aber nur ne notlösung weil nix anderes zur hand war.
> 
> ...



komm zu mir nach bocholt, geh nach roise und du bekomms n ritzel für 1 oiro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (30. Dezember 2004)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> bocholt, bocholt...is das im Pott? Evtl. könnte ich da auf der Rückfahrt von meiner Freundin mal vorbeischauen, hab ja das Ferienticket.
> 
> Aber ne Antwort auf meine Fragen war das trotzdem nicht



also zu 1: ja amcht sich sehr bemerkbar
 kannse dir ja ma eben selber durchrechnen 38/16 29/14
 dann noch mit dem umfang des lr multiplizizieren, dat größere ergebnis vom kleineren abziehen unjd schwupps hasse schon den unterschied....  

ergo macht schon wat aus

zu2:du wolltest die joytech ham , weil se am billigsten sind, heißt ersma günstigsten und  dann glaub i net, dass man die 1 oiro bzw 1,5 oiro toppen kann^^ also is die frage überflüssig, außerdem können war dann ne runde zusammen fahren gehen
  und hm, ruhrpott, halbe stunde mitm auto von dinslaken aus


----------



## Domas (30. Dezember 2004)

KRATERGECKO schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich macht das nciht die Runde sonst hängen hier nur noch DDDler rum weil sie von den ständigen "ich bin 15 und will ein Bänder Benshee mit Monster T" Threads die Nase voll haben.




also, ich hätte eigentlich lieber ein Bender Banshee, aber deins da is sicher auch nicht schlecht   

@ freesoul:

sagst dann bescheid, ne


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich hätte eigentlich lieber ein Bender Banshee, aber deins da is sicher auch nicht schlecht
> 
> @ freesoul:
> 
> sagst dann bescheid, ne



Ja du aber keine 15 Jährigen BVJer mit verständnissvollen Eltern


----------



## Domas (30. Dezember 2004)

komm schon.... is doch nur spaß!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Dezember 2004)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> komm schon.... is doch nur spaß!



Hm ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl dass du meine Ironie nicht ganz erkannt hast schlließlich war das ein fiktives Zitat und als solches sind alle etwaigen Fehler geplant.


----------



## kater (1. Januar 2005)

Die nächste WM ist in Prag und da weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich dabei sein werde; Evil redet mal wieder völlig an der Diskussion vorbei, beiwehräuchert sich selbst und spritzt anscheinend mal wieder vor der Tastatur ab; Horst hat es immer noch nicht verstanden und wir haben das Jahr 2005.

Zu der Übersetzungsfrage: Ich fuhr immer 39/16 und komme daher sehr gut damit klar. Ist halt ein leichterer Gang als der üblichere 39/14er. Jetzt fahre ich 33/13 was ein klein wenig schwerer zum Treten ist (und bin noch viel glücklicher).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (1. Januar 2005)

KRATERGECKO schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl dass du meine Ironie nicht ganz erkannt hast schlließlich war das ein fiktives Zitat und als solches sind alle etwaigen Fehler geplant.




verdammt...
Ja nee, jetz hab ichs  auch


----------



## Domas (1. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Evil redet mal wieder völlig an der Diskussion vorbei, beiwehräuchert sich selbst und spritzt anscheinend mal wieder vor der Tastatur ab; Horst hat es immer noch nicht verstanden und wir haben das Jahr 2005.




-was habe ich denn bitte nicht kapiert?

(kannst _du_ nicht abspritzen?)


----------



## RISE (1. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächste WM ist in Prag und da weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich dabei sein werde




Warum das? Haste Angst,dass dein Auto geklaut wird? Prag ist immer ne Reise wert...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. Januar 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das? Haste Angst,dass dein Auto geklaut wird? Prag ist immer ne Reise wert...



Stimmt auch ohne MTB BMX oder irgenwelche anderen Geräte zum Ausüben von Extremsportarten und ohne jegliche Weltmeisterschaften. Prag ist die schönste Stadt im nördlichen Europa allein Rom hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2005)

Nein, aber ich werde eine Woche Malaga und eine Woche Barcelona beglücken und da sieht es finanziell eng für die WM aus...


----------



## moo (2. Januar 2005)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> thx und sehr gut, dann entscheide ich mich für 39/16.



kann es sein das hannes vom mtb und kater vom bmx redet?


----------



## RISE (2. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber ich werde eine Woche Malaga und eine Woche Barcelona beglücken und da sieht es finanziell eng für die WM aus...



Ok,also eine Woche Fahrtechnik Training mit der Fly Bikes Crew und dann die Woche Barcelona um das Gelernte auszuüben...


----------

